# Al Nakheel Area



## jaya (Mar 14, 2010)

hi,

we wuld be relocating in RAK soon.
I had a talk with an real estate agent over there on phone.

he told me a 2 bedroom flat for 30,000 dirhams per year in Al Nakheel area.
My question is how is this area n what kind of flat can i expect in this amount ?

I would prefer a good posh locality.

thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jaya said:


> hi,
> 
> we wuld be relocating in RAK soon.
> I had a talk with an real estate agent over there on phone.
> ...


A lot of people on this forum live in Dubai
So thats the reason probably you are not getting your questions answered


----------

